# Indonesia set to penalise sex outside marriage in overhaul of criminal code



## Indos

Indonesia set to penalise sex outside marriage in overhaul of criminal code​
JAKARTA – Indonesia’s Parliament is expected to pass a new criminal code in December that will penalise sex outside marriage with a punishment of up to one year in jail, officials have confirmed.

The legislative overhaul will also ban insulting the president or state institutions and expressing any views counter to Indonesia’s state ideology. Cohabitation before marriage is also banned.

Decades in the making, the new criminal code is expected to be passed on Dec 15, Indonesia’s deputy justice minister Edward Omar Sharif Hiariej told Reuters.


“We’re proud to have a criminal code that’s in line with Indonesian values,” he said.

Mr Bambang Wuryanto, a lawmaker involved in the draft, said the new code could be passed as early as next week.

The code, if passed, would apply to Indonesian citizens and foreigners alike, with business groups expressing concern about what damage the rules might have on Indonesia’s image as a holiday and investment destination.

The draft has the support of some Islamic groups in a country, where conservatism is on the rise, although opponents argue that it reverses liberal reforms enacted after the 1998 fall of authoritarian leader Suharto.









Indonesia set to penalise sex outside marriage in overhaul of criminal code


The new code, set to be passed on Dec 15, will also ban cohabitation before marriage, as well as insulting the president. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

why gov is so interested in personal lives of humans ? do they already solved all other issues ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> why gov is so interested in personal lives of humans ? do they already solved all other issues ?



Why you have problem with what Indonesian government is doing? Have you solved all problems in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Indos

Western media cannot be trusted, this why I will give more prove 

1. Western media stated that there are many opposition on this law, they show the demonstration conducted in parliament about some years ago to fool people

In fact, Demonstration is in majority conducted by university students that are more interested in Anti Corruption law, as some Liberals also protesting the change of criminal law during the same time since at that time parliament want to release those law at the same time

Now, parliament wants to release the change of criminal law in December and you dont see any Indonesian opposition on that, there is no demonstration we see in Jakarta now, but maybe only some of 100 liberals will show up later

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Imran Khan said:


> why gov is so interested in personal lives of humans ? do they already solved all other issues ?



We wants *BALANCE*, we dont want to be like Iran and Taliban with excessive state intervention on people life, but we also dont want to be like liberal Western nation and society behavior

In Indonesia there is freedom but our people are conservative in nature. This is also the law to protect our women.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Indos said:


> We wants *BALANCE*, we dont want to be like Iran and Taliban with excessive state intervention on people life, but we also dont want to be like liberal Western nation and society behavior
> 
> In Indonesia there is freedom but our people are conservative in nature. This is also the law to protect our women.


who are we sir ? there is nothing we in personal life .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> ​
> The legislative overhaul will also ban insulting the president or state institutions and expressing any views counter to Indonesia’s state ideology. Cohabitation before marriage is also banned.



State ideology

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> State ideology
> 
> View attachment 902258


Indonesia is doing the right thing. It's time Indonesia and all Muslim countries pass such laws and make sure they are implemented. It's time to return Islam and stand against kufr and fitna.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Being put in Indonesian jail for men for 1 year means you will be in small cell with 10 people where majority are murderer and robber.

You can only eat rice with vegetable, there will be no meat and eggs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

Will lead to migration of the elites. Or they would be allowed laxity.


----------



## langda khan

What happens if an unmarried adult fornicates with a married adult.


----------



## Indos

Dont see on this individual law. See something bigger than that. This law that has been changed is based on Dutch criminal law. So in the future we will likely see more and more reformed going on in this criminal law. Our nation is democracy and our law is not rigid.

While other law like in politics, defense, economy etc have already been reformed gradually. Our political system for example is no longer Dutch parliamentary system, our law regarding to economy also incorporate Islamic law like Sukuk (Government Islamic bond), Islamic Bank, and others like the obligation to have Halal certificate for cosmetics and food/drink.

Our law in defense has been changed dramatically, the same as election. For election for example, unlike happening in USA with their rigid election law that has been hundred years not being reformed, we can reform the law in every election if we see something needs to be reformed.

We have done Omnibus Law as well related to making the law business friendly and currently we are reforming our oil and gas sector law to lure more investors to invest in our country


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> Why you have problem with what Indonesian government is doing?



But never found you unwilling to support mullahs outside Pakistan. And what right do you have to stop @Imran Khan from saying a sensible thing ?



Areesh said:


> Have you solved all problems in Pakistan?



No thanks to you.

However :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Go for it Indonesia


Anyone opposing this, simply look at the damage feminist ideology, rampant sexualising of society and teaching women to act like men and have open sex from a early age and what it has done to marriage, the family in the west

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## villageidiot

i guess the news here is that it wasn't already criminalized?
@Indos , what's up with that, bro?


----------



## Indos

villageidiot said:


> i guess the news here is that it wasn't already criminalized?
> @Indos , what's up with that, bro?



Currently we only criminalize prostitution, rape and also we have already had anti p0rn law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

jamahir said:


> But never found you unwilling to support mullahs outside Pakistan. And what right do you have to stop @Imran Khan from saying a sensible thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks to you.
> 
> However :


he is in my block list since ages when you qoute then i click content to see .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White privilege

Yes, fornicators be damned.😁


----------



## jamahir

Imran Khan said:


> he is in my block list since ages when you qoute then i click content to see .



Imran saab, I think you should unblock him and counter the filth he spreads.  I do it too. He has the protection of the admins unfortunately and recently he along with Sayfullah, Mujahid Memon and other chantu-bantus got me banned for "blasphemy". They need to be countered by a united front. Think of how much oppression they must be spreading in their colleges, work places and homes.



hussain0216 said:


> Go for it Indonesia
> 
> Anyone opposing this, simply look at the damage feminist ideology, rampant sexualising of society and teaching women to act like men and have open sex from a early age and what it has done to marriage, the family in the west





White privilege said:


> Yes, fornicators be damned.😁
> View attachment 902628



Yes, fornication ( male-female ) haraam ! But honor killing, stock market and 40 taxes including on Nature-given water very halaal.


----------



## Imran Khan

jamahir said:


> Imran saab, I think you should unblock him and counter the filth he spreads.  I do it too. He has the protection of the admins unfortunately and recently he along with Sayfullah, Mujahid Memon and other chantu-bantus got me banned for "blasphemy". They need to be countered by a united front. Think of how much oppression they must be spreading in their colleges, work places and homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fornication ( male-female ) haraam ! But honor killing and stock market very halaal.


well brother i am sorry to say but i am in that part of life where i have already learnt how to ignore . many of macho mans in this forum are already in my block list and i am living peaceful life without them . i dont care what they are posting to replying to my posts . at this age peace of mind in more important then winning an argument on internet . some have threatening me in past i blocked them some abused insulted me i blocked them . problem with many people is they can not digest someone have views which conflict their views .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## hussain0216

jamahir said:


> Yes, fornication ( male-female ) haraam ! But honor killing, stock market and 40 taxes including on Nature-given water very halaal.



Whether other things are good or bad is irrespective of the fact that free fornication culture, birth control pill, feminist ideology (different from basic women's rights) has caused irreparable damage to the family structure and men and women of the west.

And we need to be smart enough to see this damage and double down on trying to stand up for our faith values and culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> But never found you unwilling to support mullahs outside Pakistan. And what right do you have to stop @Imran Khan from saying a sensible thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks to you.
> 
> However :



Shut up commie pervert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

hussain0216 said:


> Whether other things are good or bad is irrespective of the fact



How is it "irrespective" ? So NATO arranges for their mullah military man Suharto and his militias to start genocide of up to three million Indonesian Communists, supporters and sympathizers in 1965-66 ( a genocide that is hidden away by Western governments - @Indos, this genocide cannot be forgiven ) and then Suharto imposes mullah-giri on the country including checking girls for virginity when they want to join the police and then a later law that was dropped because of outrage and which was meant to check the virginity of school girls to graduate from high school :


> BANGKOK (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Indonesian officials have dropped a plan to require female students to pass virginity tests in order to graduate from high school and apologized after sparking a public outcry, human rights campaigners said on Wednesday.
> 
> Habib Isa Mahdi, a lawmaker from Jember in East Java province, said last week that the district council was drafting a “good conduct” regulation that would include a virginity test as many high school students were having pre-marital sex.
> 
> Indonesia, home to the world’s largest Muslim population, last year admitted conducting virginity tests on women seeking to join the police or military even though the practice has no scientific validity, according to the World Health Authority.
> 
> The Jember proposal sparked widespread condemnation, although local lawmakers in East Java’s third largest urban area with a population of 330,000 defended the move and hoped it could be expanded across the Jember area of 2.3 million people.
> 
> “If they’re not virgins any more, don’t let them pass,” local lawmaker Mufti Ali was quoted in local media as telling news site Berita.Jatim.com.
> 
> “We can’t test the boys ... but at least with the regulation, girls will be afraid. The boys will be prevented from the act because girls will become unwilling.”
> 
> Indonesia’s top Muslim clerics opposed the proposal, saying it discriminated against female students and was contrary to Islamic teachings.
> 
> Previous attempts to introduce virginity tests for female students, in South Sumatra in 2013 and in West Java in 2007, also backfired.
> 
> Many Indonesians place a high value on virginity, but pre-marital sex is not uncommon among the younger generation. The age of consent for heterosexual sexual activity is 19 for males and 16 for females.
> 
> Amid public outrage, Jember’s council deputy speaker Ayub Junaidi backed away from the proposal and apologized.
> 
> “On behalf of the Jember Consultative Council we’d like to apologize to the public, especially to all women and girls across Indonesia,” he told local news site Kompas.com.
> 
> Campaign group Human Rights Watch welcomed the Jember lawmakers’ U-turn but spokesman Andreas Harsono said it was alarming that the test was still used by the police and military.
> 
> Indonesia’s police force came under fire three months ago for admitting it administered virginity tests for female police applicants to see if their hymen was intact. A police spokesman said the tests were part of a routine health check but there was no requirement for women to be virgins and no discrimination.
> 
> HRW has called for an end to the Indonesian government’s tolerance of female virginity tests.
> 
> “It should be stopped ... it is degrading. It is discriminatory. It is cruel,” Harsono told the Thomson Reuters Foundation by phone from Jakarta.


Ah, so the mullahs won't check virginity of boys through any means even if boys indulge in gay'ism. Expected.

And then there is the imposition of the almost-burqa called hijab there. I watched scenes of the recent earthquake in Indonesia and so many women were wearing the burqa despite being in scenes of destruction, even a five-year-old girl in a tent.

But Indonesia government having imposed all this anti-humanity and misogyny and what it calls morality on the people Taliban-style but which really is immorality, what are the the achievements of Indonesia and what is the life that Indonesia government gives to the Indonesians ? Something where the Indonesian has to go through school and college under artificial and high competition for exam marks, graduate from the college only because to get into money-based employment which will procure for the person housing on interest-based loan ( yes, interest-based economics in a supposedly Muslim country but the mullahs will instead impose virginity tests and burqa on the females ) and then spend money to obtain everything else, whether basic food or electricity or water or healthcare or education or public transport, and then after spending the month "paying the bills" the Indonesian government will extract other taxes including income tax. So indonesia government will not feed the people for free, treat the people for free, provide the Nature-generated water for free, deliver free electricity, provide free education and public transport... So what does Indonesia government do for its people other than impose burqa, mullah, tax and a dog-eat-dog Capitalist system where the citizen has to be in employment to survive or else go die ?

Have the Indonesian mullahs constructed a crewed research station on Mars 25 years ago or even a space station in low Earth orbit or technology to elongate the human life to 500 years ?

Here are three Indonesian student who died in 2020 because of parental and societal pressure to pass in the stupid exams which only are meant to produce a cog in the ruthless wheel of the Capitalist dog-eat-dog system. Two of the students sucided and one, an 8-year-old girl was tortured to death by her mother :


> News Desk (The Jakarta Post) Jakarta ● Sat, October 31, 2020
> 
> A junior high school student in Tarakan, North Kalimantan, committed suicide on Tuesday reportedly as a result of stress he faced as a result of remote learning, the Indonesian Child Protection Commission (KPAI) says.
> 
> KPAI commissioner Retno Listyarti said the student took his life one day after receiving a letter from his school, notifying him that he had many assignments outstanding from 11 subjects. The school also told the student that he would not be able to take his final exams unless he finished the assignments.
> 
> “This is the third student to die as the result of unbearable mental distress caused by the inability to meet demands made by distance learning,” Retno said on Friday, as quoted by wartakota.tribunnews.com.
> 
> She added that the suicide might be a result of a long and complex accumulation of painful experiences that an individual could no longer cope with.
> 
> Retno went on to say that the school’s letter might have increased the suicidal thoughts in the teenager who experienced other mental problems during the pandemic.
> 
> “His mother said the student was unable to finish his assignments not because he was lazy, but because he didn’t understand the subject because of a lack of explanation from his teacher. Meanwhile, his parents couldn’t help their child in doing his assignments,” Retno said. Read also: Nondepressed teens can have suicidal thoughts, expert says
> 
> The commissioner said she had urged the Tarakan administration and the city’s integrated care center for the empowerment of women and children (P2TP2A) to provide psychological assistance for the victim’s parents and family members.
> 
> Furthermore, the KPAI also called on the government to evaluate the implementation of remote learning as the incident “might be the tip of an iceberg,” Retno said, adding that all stakeholders should pay attention to students’ psychological needs.
> 
> The Tarakan case is not the only one involving a student whose death has been linked to remote learning. In September, Lebak Police in Banten arrested a mother who was accused of torturing her 8-year-old daughter to death due to the frustration of teaching online schoolwork.
> 
> Meanwhile, a 17-year-old senior high school student in Gowa, South Sulawesi, also committed suicide on Oct. 17 following depression reportedly caused by his heavy school workload. (aly) TOPICS :
> 
> This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Remote learning cited as cause of student suicide in North Kalimantan - National - The Jakarta Post". Click to read: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...e-of-student-suicide-in-north-kalimantan.html.


Did the anti-human and misogynist Indonesian mullahs who impose virginity tests and burqas condemn these student suicides and murders ? Has the Indonesian government which enables these mullahs abolish the exams system altogether and establish free education in many newly constructed schools and colleges ? Did all the supposed piousness generated by all the burqa-wearing committed virgin females in Indonesia save these students from dying because of anti-human and irrational education system, one student being murdered by her mother ?

Also, it is not surprising that the mullah Indonesia government that has now penalized sex outside marriage had arranged an address of UkroNazi Zelensky for the Indonesian leaders and journalists some months ago.

To hell with burqa and virginity tests and anti-fornication law and Zelensky ! Forward with humanism ! Like the Iranis are sloganeering "Zan, Zindagi, Azaadi".



hussain0216 said:


> Whether other things are good or bad is irrespective of the fact that free fornication culture, birth control pill, feminist ideology (different from basic women's rights) has caused irreparable damage to the family structure and men and women of the west.
> 
> And we need to be smart enough to see this damage and double down on trying to stand up for our faith values and culture



While obsession with daily sex at the cost of societal development is wrong, what have the mullahs achieved by prohibiting what they call Fornication like I asked above ? And you may not know this but Communism calls for the abolition of the family system and for very good reasons.



Areesh said:


> Shut up commie pervert



"Commie" reminds me, Jab laal laal leherayega toh hosh thikaane aayega. Surkh hoga surkh hoga Asia surkh hoga. 

Laal Salaam to you this evening.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Based Indonesia 



Imran Khan said:


> why gov is so interested in personal lives of humans ? do they already solved all other issues ?


Beggars can't preach others


----------



## tower9

That’s crazy this is some taliban bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

More government's mess around with people's personal lives more issues it creates for society at large
On face value all of it looks good, no one wants people to cheat in a relationship

But prison time for it is crossing the lines of individual rights and freedoms

But their country Thier rules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Currently we only criminalize prostitution, rape and also we have already had anti p0rn law.



Oya, I forgot, we of course already criminalizing having sex with underage person. The punishment will be hard if the victims are underage women. Recent case is the men get *death penalty*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Indos said:


> eggs


seggs or eggs? Choose wisely 



Maula Jatt said:


> More government's mess around with people's personal lives more issues it creates for society at large
> On face value all of it looks good, no one wants people to cheat in a relationship
> 
> But prison time for it is crossing the lines of individual rights and freedoms
> 
> But their country Thier rules


It is no more a matter of personal lives if it can harm others

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> How is it "irrespective" ? So NATO arranges for their mullah military man Suharto and his militias to start genocide of up to three million Indonesian Communists, supporters and sympathizers in 1965-66 ( a genocide that is hidden away by Western governments - @Indos, this genocide cannot be forgiven ) and then Suharto imposes mullah-giri on the country including checking girls for virginity when they want to join the police and then a later law that was dropped because of outrage and which was meant to check the virginity of school girls to graduate from high school :
> 
> Ah, so the mullahs won't check virginity of boys through any means even if boys indulge in gay'ism. Expected.
> 
> And then there is the imposition of the almost-burqa called hijab there. I watched scenes of the recent earthquake in Indonesia and so many women were wearing the burqa despite being in scenes of destruction, even a five-year-old girl in a tent.
> 
> But Indonesia government having imposed all this anti-humanity and misogyny and what it calls morality on the people Taliban-style but which really is immorality, what are the the achievements of Indonesia and what is the life that Indonesia government gives to the Indonesians ? Something where the Indonesian has to go through school and college under artificial and high competition for exam marks, graduate from the college only because to get into money-based employment which will procure for the person housing on interest-based loan ( yes, interest-based economics in a supposedly Muslim country but the mullahs will instead impose virginity tests and burqa on the females ) and then spend money to obtain everything else, whether basic food or electricity or water or healthcare or education or public transport, and then after spending the month "paying the bills" the Indonesian government will extract other taxes including income tax. So indonesia government will not feed the people for free, treat the people for free, provide the Nature-generated water for free, deliver free electricity, provide free education and public transport... So what does Indonesia government do for its people other than impose burqa, mullah, tax and a dog-eat-dog Capitalist system where the citizen has to be in employment to survive or else go die ?
> 
> Have the Indonesian mullahs constructed a crewed research station on Mars 25 years ago or even a space station in low Earth orbit or technology to elongate the human life to 500 years ?
> 
> Here are three Indonesian student who died in 2020 because of parental and societal pressure to pass in the stupid exams which only are meant to produce a cog in the ruthless wheel of the Capitalist dog-eat-dog system. Two of the students sucided and one, an 8-year-old girl was tortured to death by her mother :
> 
> Did the anti-human and misogynist Indonesian mullahs who impose virginity tests and burqas condemn these student suicides and murders ? Has the Indonesian government which enables these mullahs abolish the exams system altogether and establish free education in many newly constructed schools and colleges ? Did all the supposed piousness generated by all the burqa-wearing committed virgin females in Indonesia save these students from dying because of anti-human and irrational education system, one student being murdered by her mother ?
> 
> Also, it is not surprising that the mullah Indonesia government that has now penalized sex outside marriage had arranged an address of UkroNazi Zelensky for the Indone
> 
> "Commie" reminds me, Jab laal laal leherayega toh hosh thikaane aayega. Surkh hoga surkh hoga Asia surkh hoga.
> 
> Laal Salaam to you this evening.



Shut up commie pervert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> Shut up commie pervert



Look, look. A NATO-agent mullah ghey boi and one who stones the Aurat March calling a commie as pervert. Seems anything goes on PDF nowadays.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

@PakSword @LeGenD

This incel jamahir derailing yet another thread with his nonsense 1000 words posts bringing nato, ukraine, russia, mars into an irrelevant thread and insulting other members

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

jamahir said:


> How is it "irrespective" ? So NATO arranges for their mullah military man Suharto and his militias to start genocide of up to three million Indonesian Communists, supporters and sympathizers in 1965-66 ( a genocide that is hidden away by Western governments - @Indos, this genocide cannot be forgiven ) and then Suharto imposes mullah-giri on the country including checking girls for virginity when they want to join the police and then a later law that was dropped because of outrage and which was meant to check the virginity of school girls to graduate from high school :
> 
> Ah, so the mullahs won't check virginity of boys through any means even if boys indulge in gay'ism. Expected.
> 
> And then there is the imposition of the almost-burqa called hijab there. I watched scenes of the recent earthquake in Indonesia and so many women were wearing the burqa despite being in scenes of destruction, even a five-year-old girl in a tent.
> 
> But Indonesia government having imposed all this anti-humanity and misogyny and what it calls morality on the people Taliban-style but which really is immorality, what are the the achievements of Indonesia and what is the life that Indonesia government gives to the Indonesians ? Something where the Indonesian has to go through school and college under artificial and high competition for exam marks, graduate from the college only because to get into money-based employment which will procure for the person housing on interest-based loan ( yes, interest-based economics in a supposedly Muslim country but the mullahs will instead impose virginity tests and burqa on the females ) and then spend money to obtain everything else, whether basic food or electricity or water or healthcare or education or public transport, and then after spending the month "paying the bills" the Indonesian government will extract other taxes including income tax. So indonesia government will not feed the people for free, treat the people for free, provide the Nature-generated water for free, deliver free electricity, provide free education and public transport... So what does Indonesia government do for its people other than impose burqa, mullah, tax and a dog-eat-dog Capitalist system where the citizen has to be in employment to survive or else go die ?
> 
> Have the Indonesian mullahs constructed a crewed research station on Mars 25 years ago or even a space station in low Earth orbit or technology to elongate the human life to 500 years ?
> 
> Here are three Indonesian student who died in 2020 because of parental and societal pressure to pass in the stupid exams which only are meant to produce a cog in the ruthless wheel of the Capitalist dog-eat-dog system. Two of the students sucided and one, an 8-year-old girl was tortured to death by her mother :
> 
> Did the anti-human and misogynist Indonesian mullahs who impose virginity tests and burqas condemn these student suicides and murders ? Has the Indonesian government which enables these mullahs abolish the exams system altogether and establish free education in many newly constructed schools and colleges ? Did all the supposed piousness generated by all the burqa-wearing committed virgin females in Indonesia save these students from dying because of anti-human and irrational education system, one student being murdered by her mother ?
> 
> Also, it is not surprising that the mullah Indonesia government that has now penalized sex outside marriage had arranged an address of UkroNazi Zelensky for the Indonesian leaders and journalists some months ago.
> 
> To hell with burqa and virginity tests and anti-fornication law and Zelensky ! Forward with humanism ! Like the Iranis are sloganeering "Zan, Zindagi, Azaadi". We
> 
> 
> 
> While obsession with daily sex at the cost of societal development is wrong, what have the mullahs achieved by prohibiting what they call Fornication like I asked above ? And you may not know this but *Communism calls for the abolition of the family system and for very good reasons.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Commie" reminds me, Jab laal laal leherayega toh hosh thikaane aayega. Surkh hoga surkh hoga Asia surkh hoga.
> 
> Laal Salaam to you this evening.


Tf

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## hussain0216

jamahir said:


> How is it "irrespective" ? So NATO arranges for their mullah military man Suharto and his militias to start genocide of up to three million Indonesian Communists, supporters and sympathizers in 1965-66 ( a genocide that is hidden away by Western governments - @Indos, this genocide cannot be forgiven ) and then Suharto imposes mullah-giri on the country including checking girls for virginity when they want to join the police and then a later law that was dropped because of outrage and which was meant to check the virginity of school girls to graduate from high school :
> 
> Ah, so the mullahs won't check virginity of boys through any means even if boys indulge in gay'ism. Expected.
> 
> And then there is the imposition of the almost-burqa called hijab there. I watched scenes of the recent earthquake in Indonesia and so many women were wearing the burqa despite being in scenes of destruction, even a five-year-old girl in a tent.
> 
> But Indonesia government having imposed all this anti-humanity and misogyny and what it calls morality on the people Taliban-style but which really is immorality, what are the the achievements of Indonesia and what is the life that Indonesia government gives to the Indonesians ? Something where the Indonesian has to go through school and college under artificial and high competition for exam marks, graduate from the college only because to get into money-based employment which will procure for the person housing on interest-based loan ( yes, interest-based economics in a supposedly Muslim country but the mullahs will instead impose virginity tests and burqa on the females ) and then spend money to obtain everything else, whether basic food or electricity or water or healthcare or education or public transport, and then after spending the month "paying the bills" the Indonesian government will extract other taxes including income tax. So indonesia government will not feed the people for free, treat the people for free, provide the Nature-generated water for free, deliver free electricity, provide free education and public transport... So what does Indonesia government do for its people other than impose burqa, mullah, tax and a dog-eat-dog Capitalist system where the citizen has to be in employment to survive or else go die ?
> 
> Have the Indonesian mullahs constructed a crewed research station on Mars 25 years ago or even a space station in low Earth orbit or technology to elongate the human life to 500 years ?
> 
> Here are three Indonesian student who died in 2020 because of parental and societal pressure to pass in the stupid exams which only are meant to produce a cog in the ruthless wheel of the Capitalist dog-eat-dog system. Two of the students sucided and one, an 8-year-old girl was tortured to death by her mother :
> 
> Did the anti-human and misogynist Indonesian mullahs who impose virginity tests and burqas condemn these student suicides and murders ? Has the Indonesian government which enables these mullahs abolish the exams system altogether and establish free education in many newly constructed schools and colleges ? Did all the supposed piousness generated by all the burqa-wearing committed virgin females in Indonesia save these students from dying because of anti-human and irrational education system, one student being murdered by her mother ?
> 
> Also, it is not surprising that the mullah Indonesia government that has now penalized sex outside marriage had arranged an address of UkroNazi Zelensky for the Indonesian leaders and journalists some months ago.
> 
> To hell with burqa and virginity tests and anti-fornication law and Zelensky ! Forward with humanism ! Like the Iranis are sloganeering "Zan, Zindagi, Azaadi".
> 
> 
> 
> While obsession with daily sex at the cost of societal development is wrong, what have the mullahs achieved by prohibiting what they call Fornication like I asked above ? And you may not know this but Communism calls for the abolition of the family system and for very good reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> "Commie" reminds me, Jab laal laal leherayega toh hosh thikaane aayega. Surkh hoga surkh hoga Asia surkh hoga.
> 
> Laal Salaam to you this evening.




Yaar give it a break,, you can simply see the destruction feminist ideology, rampant sexualising of society has created in the west

Seeing this happen before us should be enough warning that this is a path, a curse that we need to avoid like a plague

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Mujahid Memon said:


> View attachment 902692


If you can stop it through societal efforts I am all for it
Involving government and laws always results in more cons than pros

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

hussain0216 said:


> Yaar give it a break,, you can simply see the destruction feminist ideology, rampant sexualising of society has created in the west



Firstly, the Western establishment never allowed true feminism. Secondly, how has this supposed "rampant sexualization of society" caused 70,000 Los Angeles people to be homeless and for many Americans to now sell blood to get bread ? There is no "rampant sexualization of society" in Taliban-terrorized Afghanistan now but 500,000 Afghans are now homeless; so many are hungry because no money for much food and parents having to buy anxiety tablets to feed their children, even one-year-olds, to make them sleep and forget hunger; parents are selling their daughters to get money to buy food; people are selling kidneys to buy food and the daily necessities of life; and of course the burqas which Afghan women don't want to wear. So, the Taliban which has been imposing its anti-human ideology on the Afghans for the last one-and-half years and strictly don't allow what you call "rampant sexualization of society", they neither provide food to Afghans nor homes let alone a good, harmonious life. So what are you saying ?



Mujahid Memon said:


> View attachment 902692



No, if you want to destroy a nation insert into it the priests. They will act on the orders of NATO to bring division, irrationalism, ritualism and war and destroy the society.

BTW, Salahuddin Ayyubi was almost assassinated by the priests called Hashisheen.



Maula Jatt said:


> Tf
> View attachment 902687



Yes TF.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Maula Jatt said:


> If you can stop it through societal efforts I am all for it
> Involving government and laws always results in more cons than pros


I would have agreed with you if the debauchery was only due to the societal level rebelliousness but when states are already involved in spreading filth through their economic machinery then it must be countered by states as well


----------



## jamahir

Mujahid Memon said:


> @PakSword @LeGenD
> 
> This ugly incel jamahir derailing yet another thread with his nonsense 1000 words posts bringing nato, ukraine, russia, mars into an irrelevant thread and insulting other members



I will address @PakSword tomorrow in a certain thread. He banned me, let me see if he bans you there. It is a test of the forum's allegiance and justice.

About "insulting other members" I am the one to constantly get insulted by you and your chums.


----------



## jamahir

Mujahid Memon said:


> She won't even spit on you fugly incel



You didn't realize that she's not from Jamia Hafsa out on Haya March. Watch it again.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

jamahir said:


> You didn't realize that she's not from Jamia Hafsa out on Haya March. Watch it again.


Still she won't even spit on you fugly incel

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## jamahir

Mujahid Memon said:


> Still she won't even spit on you fugly incel



You and Areesh are hurriedly developed chatbots, typing the same stupid line in multiple posts.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia and Indonesian media dont actually see it as issue

Just check CNN Indonesia videos, nothing talk about that law

This is example of news Yesterday

Issue is Covid 19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Imran Khan said:


> why gov is so interested in personal lives of humans ? do they already solved all other issues?


Seriously, it's hard to believe in 2022 such mentality exist and there are people who support it. 
Well times are changed and these impositions won't work in this age unless people are forced to live in some kind of a autocracy or a police state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abdul Rehman Majeed

Indos said:


> Indonesia set to penalise sex outside marriage in overhaul of criminal code​
> JAKARTA – Indonesia’s Parliament is expected to pass a new criminal code in December that will penalise sex outside marriage with a punishment of up to one year in jail, officials have confirmed.
> 
> The legislative overhaul will also ban insulting the president or state institutions and expressing any views counter to Indonesia’s state ideology. Cohabitation before marriage is also banned.
> 
> Decades in the making, the new criminal code is expected to be passed on Dec 15, Indonesia’s deputy justice minister Edward Omar Sharif Hiariej told Reuters.
> 
> 
> “We’re proud to have a criminal code that’s in line with Indonesian values,” he said.
> 
> Mr Bambang Wuryanto, a lawmaker involved in the draft, said the new code could be passed as early as next week.
> 
> The code, if passed, would apply to Indonesian citizens and foreigners alike, with business groups expressing concern about what damage the rules might have on Indonesia’s image as a holiday and investment destination.
> 
> The draft has the support of some Islamic groups in a country, where conservatism is on the rise, although opponents argue that it reverses liberal reforms enacted after the 1998 fall of authoritarian leader Suharto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia set to penalise sex outside marriage in overhaul of criminal code
> 
> 
> The new code, set to be passed on Dec 15, will also ban cohabitation before marriage, as well as insulting the president. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com



It should be death punishment instead of 1 year in jail.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

The way people are defending zina in this thread I would only accept their support if they send their baji too for zina with same enthusiasm

Baji paish karo warna chup raho. That is my message for all zina supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Areesh said:


> The way people are defending zina in this thread I would only accept their support if they send their baji too for Zina with same enthusiasm
> 
> Baji paish karo warna chup raho. That is my message for all zina supporters


These lunda liberals harass female students in universities, on streets and in workplaces but keep their own female family members uneducated prisoned in their homes. Their liberalism only awakens at others' mothers, sisters, daughters and wives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Mujahid Memon said:


> These lunda liberals harass female students in universities, on streets and in workplaces but keep their own female family members uneducated prisoned in their homes. Their liberalism only awakens at others' mothers, sisters, daughters and wives



The way these guys are irritated on this decision it feels like Indonesian government didn't criminalize zina but asked for their baji ka rishta

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Western media and Indian media stated the law is protested by Indonesians.

The truth is Indonesian students protesting Anti Corruption Law while Criminal Law protester protested in the same day since Parliament wanted to release those 2 different law in the same day 3 years ago. Anti Criminal Law protester is very minority during the demonstration 3 years ago.

The Anti Corruption Law revision has been released 3 years ago, so the university students dont have any urge to do the protesting over criminal law now since their main target 3 years ago is Anti Corruption Law in which make our Anti Corruption Body (KPK) under government, not independent institution as it should be. Intellectual, Activist, media, and university students want our Anti Corruption Body (KPK) keep being independent.

This is the protest 3 years ago, now do you see any protest in Jakarta ?


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


>


As a slum dwelling virgin who no woman would even let hang around in her vicinity, and as someone who has not but travelled even a few miles outside of the unfortunate Hyderabad ghetto you were born in..

What business do you have commenting on Indonesian matters ?


----------



## langda khan

Indos said:


> Oya, I forgot, we of course already criminalizing having sex with underage person. The punishment will be hard if the victims are underage women. Recent case is the men get *death penalty*



Great. No pedos lusting after smiling 15 year old girls then. Or chop chop. Wonder what your friend @jamahir has to say to that.


----------



## LeGenD

Zarvan said:


> Indonesia is doing the right thing. It's time Indonesia and all Muslim countries pass such laws and make sure they are implemented. It's time to return Islam and stand against kufr and fitna.



Indonesia is developing in all fronts. It is one of the few Islamic countries that are globally respected for their progress and intellectual maturity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

Lets send all "Meri pussy (cat), Meri marzi" aunties to Indonesia.


----------



## Zarvan

LeGenD said:


> Indonesia is developing in all fronts. It is one of the few Islamic countries that are globally respected for their progress and intellectual maturity.


My only wish is that they focus on their defence. They are located in an area which would be center of major conflicts for next several decades and the countries least equipped to defend themselves are Indonesia and Malaysia. Their Air Forces specially seeing their size and importance are close to being bad joke. I am really worried about it. Seriously not interested in seeing another Muslim brother getting destroyed not being able to fight back. 
@Indos


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> My only wish is that they focus on their defence. They are located in an area which would be center of major conflicts for next several decades and the countries least equipped to defend themselves are Indonesia and Malaysia. Their Air Forces specially seeing their size and importance are close to being bad joke. I am really worried about it. Seriously not interested in seeing another Muslim brother getting destroyed not being able to fight back.
> @Indos



I dont think our Air Force is a bad joke. Any way, I dont believe we are going at war with China over small dispute in SCS, the relationship is good.

------------------------------------------------------------

It is expected that before Indonesia start mass producing KF21/IFX in 2028-29 inshaAllah, Indonesia will have already around 79 fighters.

79 fighters with medium range missile capable.

*33 F16 Block 52
16 Sukhoi (5 Su27 and 11 Su 30 MKM)
12 Mirage 2000-5
18 Rafale F4*

66 Attack and Patrol planes

*19 T50i Golden Eagle (sidewinder launch capable)
32 Hawk 200/100 (sidewinder launch capable)
15 Supertucano*

6 MALE UCAV + Possible Acquisition of home grown MALE UCAV

*6 CH4 UCAV
Possible future acquisition of home grown Elang Hitam MALE UCAV*
















InshaAllah at least 48 KF21/IFX after we can mass produce the plane in the country, 2028 forward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Comparison with Singapore Air Force














Republic of Singapore Air Force - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*For KF21/IFX, the plan is 80 planes, just see F414 engine acquisition plan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

Indos said:


> Indonesia set to penalise sex outside marriage in overhaul of criminal code​
> JAKARTA – Indonesia’s Parliament is expected to pass a new criminal code in December that will penalise sex outside marriage with a punishment of up to one year in jail, officials have confirmed.
> 
> The legislative overhaul will also ban insulting the president or state institutions and expressing any views counter to Indonesia’s state ideology. Cohabitation before marriage is also banned.
> 
> Decades in the making, the new criminal code is expected to be passed on Dec 15, Indonesia’s deputy justice minister Edward Omar Sharif Hiariej told Reuters.
> 
> 
> “We’re proud to have a criminal code that’s in line with Indonesian values,” he said.
> 
> Mr Bambang Wuryanto, a lawmaker involved in the draft, said the new code could be passed as early as next week.
> 
> The code, if passed, would apply to Indonesian citizens and foreigners alike, with business groups expressing concern about what damage the rules might have on Indonesia’s image as a holiday and investment destination.
> 
> The draft has the support of some Islamic groups in a country, where conservatism is on the rise, although opponents argue that it reverses liberal reforms enacted after the 1998 fall of authoritarian leader Suharto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia set to penalise sex outside marriage in overhaul of criminal code
> 
> 
> The new code, set to be passed on Dec 15, will also ban cohabitation before marriage, as well as insulting the president. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com


You can keep multiple wives then why be in illegal relationships 🤔?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

jamahir said:


> But never found you unwilling to support mullahs outside Pakistan. And what right do you have to stop @Imran Khan from saying a sensible thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks to you.
> 
> However :


Asia surkh ha na sabz ha duno ko qabz ha...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> The way people are defending zina in this thread I would only accept their support if they send their baji too for zina with same enthusiasm
> 
> Baji paish karo warna chup raho. That is my message for all zina supporters



Rational people don't interfere in the personal matters of their bajis. They don't come in a mob of brothers, uncles and cousins and throw the baji on the wall and strangle her to death.



Areesh said:


> The way these guys are irritated on this decision it feels like Indonesian government didn't criminalize zina but asked for their baji ka rishta



Why are you obsessed with bajis ? Is it like the bhabhi-dewar songs from Bhojpuri films ?  Oh, I forgot, you don't like females.



Mujahid Memon said:


> These lunda liberals harass female students in universities, on streets and in workplaces but keep their own female family members uneducated prisoned in their homes. Their liberalism only awakens at others' mothers, sisters, daughters and wives



It is not the liberals who mob-molested and beat up that female TikToker in Lahore on Independence Day last year and stole her phone and jewelry on the side :


> *New Delhi | Jagran News Desk:* A horrifying video from Pakistan has emerged online in which hordes of men are seen groping, mauling and tearing off the clothes of a woman, who is famed for her videos on TikTok. Several such horrific videos of the woman being "brutally attacked" in Lahore even as the country celebrated its Independence Day on August 14 have surfaced online. For a while, the incident was among the top hashtags on Twitter as #minarPakistan and #400men were used by outraged netizens who expressed their shock and disgust at the violence against the woman.
> 
> The woman has filed a complaint with police in which she alleged that a mob of around 400 people attacked her and her friends while she was filming a video near Minar-e-Pakistan on August 14, according to local media reports.
> 
> "I was stripped and my clothes were torn apart," she said alleging that the mob picked her up and started tossing her in the air, the Express Tribune quoted.
> 
> The woman also alleged that she kept crying for help but to no avail and no one came to her rescue. Disturbing video clips widely circulated in social media show hundreds of men thrashing the woman, tearing her clothes and hurling it into the air.
> 
> She also alleged that her gold ornaments were "forcibly taken" by unidentified people in the crowd, while the mobile phone and cash were also "snatched".
> 
> Maria Amir wrote in Dawn that there can be no more obvious metaphor for how depraved our society really is. It is hard to imagine a more powerful symbolic representation of how we have twisted the very meaning of 'independence' and 'freedom' to cater solely to one gender at the expense of another. There really is no other way to say it, we are in the midst of gender apartheid.
> 
> The incident took place at the Greater Iqbal Park area in Lahore according to the First Information Report (FIR) registered at the Lorry Adda police station in the city.
> 
> The annual report of the State of Human Rights in Pakistan released by the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP) for the year 2020 amply describes the plight of women in the country.
> 
> The HRCP report has once again painted a concerning picture of the women's rights situation in the country. The HRCP has highlighted forms of violence against women, which include sexual assault and domestic violence prevalent across the country.
> 
> *(With inputs from ANI)*


The lady who responded in Dawn, Maria Amin, and spoke about the depraved society, that depraved society is not the liberals but you Mr. Memon. You and the Areeshes.

@SQ8 had spoken a few days about an incident in Pakistan where there was a car crash on a highway and the woman in it who was seriously injured was pulled out and raped. The liberals would have helped her. It is the paindus enabled by you misogynist mullahs who raped her. Son understand your position before commenting.



-=virus=- said:


> As a slum dwelling virgin who no woman would even let hang around in her vicinity, and as someone who has not but travelled even a few miles outside of the unfortunate Hyderabad ghetto you were born in.



That is immaterial to my support of those humans who are natural-acting, sensitive, not obsessively snarky like you.



-=virus=- said:


> What business do you have commenting on Indonesian matters ?



I am a Communist, a Muslim, a Human. I will comment of every matter related to life on Earth and matters in Nature's universe. National boundaries and passport control and visa are artificial and obsolete.

I am not like you "Har har Modi, ghar ghar Modi" chanters whose thinking is limited to Swarn Bharat. If you don't like to have your eyes offended by matters related to anything apart from India then don't come on the internet. Stay in your housing society and feed dogs, until people like me eliminate every dog in the world.



langda khan said:


> Great. No pedos lusting after smiling 15 year old girls then. Or chop chop. Wonder what your friend @jamahir has to say to that.



Jamahir has to say that Indonesia government will impose tax even on the water that Indonesia's mullahs don't generate through their "piousness" but comes from the skies, the rivers and the seas. Indonesia government will arrange for the UkroNazi Zelensky to address Indonesian journalists and journalists and everyone will nod their head as to how Russia is ebeel. Indonesia government comes from the ideology which was ordered by NATO in 1965 to start genocide of Indonesian Communists, supporters and sympathizers and the number of killed is said to be up to three million ( one million less than what the Hindutvadis in India want about the Muslims) and this genocide was carried in 1965-66 with Western governments now never talking about it. Indonesia government will not provide free housing, free food, free electricity, free telecom, free healthcare, free education etc. But Indonesia government will now readily agree with hypocritical Indian Hindutvadi Langda Khan that a 15-year-old girl Indonesian flirting with Jamahir will have the girl flogged and Jamahir done chop-chop. And the girl will be flogged and jailed and not chop-choped because Indonesia government shouldn't appear to be not presentable in NATO meetings.

But about the current situation in Indonesia I will quote from the article quoted in my earlier post :


> Many Indonesians place a high value on virginity, but pre-marital sex is not uncommon among the younger generation. The age of consent for heterosexual sexual activity is 19 for males and 16 for females.


16 for females isn't considered so-called underage. But Indonesia government will term it so soon to be more and more present in NATO meetings which have support of fake-feminists and of gays and of course priests who hate female agency always and call her a victim despite her own consent.



xyxmt said:


> Lets send all "Meri pussy (cat), Meri marzi" aunties to Indonesia.



Shouldn't it be "Let's send all the Meri Gaand Meri Marzi mullah bois into the company of Taliban" ?

And before anyone says I am being abusive I will point to last night when Mujahid Memon left a "Chup kar murtad gaandu" message on my profile to which I replied with "Look at the NATO-agent mullah ghey boi calling me a gaandu". But those two comments are now deleted somehow.



HAIDER said:


> Asia surkh ha na sabz ha duno ko qabz ha...



LOL. But in my profile picture I carry the real sabz which will be part of the surkh.


----------



## jamahir

-=virus=- said:


> hows about eliminate your virginity and starvation first, you slum dwelling little xhit ?



How about get your sister to eliminate my virginity since you are so concerned ?


----------



## Maula Jatt

jamahir said:


> How about get your sister to eliminate my virginity since you are so concerned ?


Burn 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> How about get your sister to eliminate my virginity since you are so concerned ?


I'd introduce you, sure.. but then I'm also sure she's not into broke *** slum dwelling starving communists who have never traveled more than a few kilometeres from the filthy gutter they were born in. 



Maula Jatt said:


> Burn 🔥🔥🔥


na, was a 0.5/10 at best if one was to be generous.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

Maula Jatt said:


> Burn 🔥🔥🔥



More like you are burning. 



-=virus=- said:


> I'd introduce you, sure.. but then I'm also sure she's not into broke *** slum dwelling starving communists who have never traveled more than a few kilometeres from the filthy gutter they were born in.



You don't see how obscenely anti-human you sound. You celebrate Mukesh Ambani who lives in his 27-storey ivory tower with six storeys for just his 168 cars and he has two helicopters and three planes and a private temple in that ivory tower and then you dismiss and hate people living in slums - four people to a one-room house who have to travel to office in Bombay in massively-filled trains and sometimes lose their lives by falling from the packed doors and getting crushed under another train speeding by.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> You don't see how obscenely anti-human you sound. You celebrate Mukesh Ambani who lives in his 27-storey ivory tower with six storeys for just his 168 cars and he has two helicopters and three planes and a private temple in that ivory tower and then you dismiss and hate people living in slums - four people to a one-room house who have to travel to office in Bombay in massively-filled trains and sometimes lose their lives by falling from the packed doors and getting crushed under another train speeding by.


So ? 168 or 1068 cars.. tera kya lia h Ambanni ne ? Hows it your business ?

tera gadha pee kisi ivory tower se kam me rehta tha, kya ?

I got 3 cars, 2 bikes and a scootie too lol.. helo/business jet waalay paisey ni hai but : ( (but a very rich guy gave me a ride in one of his once.. learjet type tha kuch.. mazaa aa gya life ka, I'd post pics but I will not)

keep seething in your misery, on your broken laptop.. slummy virgin..


----------



## langda khan

Sunday headache bc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> Rational people don't interfere in the personal matters of their bajis. They don't come in a mob of brothers, uncles and cousins and throw the baji on the wall and strangle her to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with bajis ? Is it like the bhabhi-dewar songs from Bhojpuri films ?  Oh, I forgot, you don't like females.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the liberals who mob-molested and beat up that female TikToker in Lahore on Independence Day last year and stole her phone and jewelry on the side :
> 
> The lady who responded in Dawn, Maria Amin, and spoke about the depraved society, that depraved society is not the liberals but you Mr. Memon. You and the Areeshes.
> 
> @SQ8 had spoken a few days about an incident in Pakistan where there was a car crash on a highway and the woman in it who was seriously injured was pulled out and raped. The liberals would have helped her. It is the paindus enabled by you misogynist mullahs who raped her. Son understand your position before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> That is immaterial to my support of those humans who are natural-acting, sensitive, not obsessively snarky like you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Communist, a Muslim, a Human. I will comment of every matter related to life on Earth and matters in Nature's universe. National boundaries and passport control and visa are artificial and obsolete.
> 
> I am not like you "Har har Modi, ghar ghar Modi" chanters whose thinking is limited to Swarn Bharat. If you don't like to have your eyes offended by matters related to anything apart from India then don't come on the internet. Stay in your housing society and feed dogs, until people like me eliminate every dog in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamahir has to say that Indonesia government will impose tax even on the water that Indonesia's mullahs don't generate through their "piousness" but comes from the skies, the rivers and the seas. Indonesia government will arrange for the UkroNazi Zelensky to address Indonesian journalists and journalists and everyone will nod their head as to how Russia is ebeel. Indonesia government comes from the ideology which was ordered by NATO in 1965 to start genocide of Indonesian Communists, supporters and sympathizers and the number of killed is said to be up to three million ( one million less than what the Hindutvadis in India want about the Muslims) and this genocide was carried in 1965-66 with Western governments now never talking about it. Indonesia government will not provide free housing, free food, free electricity, free telecom, free healthcare, free education etc. But Indonesia government will now readily agree with hypocritical Indian Hindutvadi Langda Khan that a 15-year-old girl Indonesian flirting with Jamahir will have the girl flogged and Jamahir done chop-chop. And the girl will be flogged and jailed and not chop-choped because Indonesia government shouldn't appear to be not presentable in NATO meetings.
> 
> But about the current situation in Indonesia I will quote from the article quoted in my earlier post :
> 
> 16 for females isn't considered so-called underage. But Indonesia government will term it so soon to be more and more present in NATO meetings which have support of fake-feminists and of gays and of course priests who hate female agency always and call her a victim despite her own consent.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be "Let's send all the Meri Gaand Meri Marzi mullah bois into the company of Taliban" ?
> 
> And before anyone says I am being abusive I will point to last night when Mujahid Memon left a "Chup kar murtad gaandu" message on my profile to which I replied with "Look at the NATO-agent mullah ghey boi calling me a gaandu". But those two comments are now deleted somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. But in my profile picture I carry the real sabz which will be part of the surkh.



Shut up commie pervert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

tower9 said:


> That’s crazy this is some taliban bullshit



Nah, not crazy, 

Indonesian people are pretty much not rigid but inside we are pretty religious (majority)

Raisa Andriana when she sings a song







Raisa Andriana when she reads Quran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Indos said:


> Nah, not crazy,
> 
> Indonesian people are pretty much not rigid but inside we are pretty religious (majority)
> 
> Raisa Andriana when she sings a song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisa Andriana when she reads Quran


Penalizing pre marital sex is insane dude. I don’t even know how it’s going to be enforced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

tower9 said:


> Penalizing pre marital sex is insane dude. I don’t even know how it’s going to be enforced.



Putting person in jail due to doing free sex is already been done in Indonesia. These person being put on jail using Anti P0rn Law that have already been imposed during SBY administration







This Indonesian male singer has been put in jail for several years, but the female is not put in jail


----------



## jhungary

Maula Jatt said:


> More government's mess around with people's personal lives more issues it creates for society at large
> On face value all of it looks good, no one wants people to cheat in a relationship
> 
> But prison time for it is crossing the lines of individual rights and freedoms
> 
> But their country Thier rules


The aim of faith-based religion is to set a moral standard for the human being believe in and practice that faith. 

But when the religion based guidance become law, then this will over step the bounce of law and freedom and personal liberty. That most likely would have the opposite effect because it is no longer just a moral guideline but instead becoming an enforcement standard. 

But as you said, their country, their rules. I mean you accept that, then that is acceptable to you, if you don't, just leave or never visit. As with any law practice in any country.


----------



## Indos

In Indonesia this law is not having any issue. Any father of course doesnt want his daughter being fucked by any men freely just for fun. Pretty much the society doesnt see it as some thing considered as restriction.

CNN Indonesia doesnt talk about it, just see the latest news, nothing talking about the law, despite the law has already been informed to be imposed for quite long. Media is busy with something else, like this related to our election

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> I dont think our Air Force is a bad joke. Any way, I dont believe we are going at war with China over small dispute in SCS, the relationship is good.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It is expected that before Indonesia start mass producing KF21/IFX in 2028-29 inshaAllah, Indonesia will have already around 79 fighters.
> 
> 79 fighters with medium range missile capable.
> 
> *33 F16 Block 52
> 16 Sukhoi (5 Su27 and 11 Su 30 MKM)
> 12 Mirage 2000-5
> 18 Rafale F4*
> 
> 66 Attack and Patrol planes
> 
> *19 T50i Golden Eagle (sidewinder launch capable)
> 32 Hawk 200/100 (sidewinder launch capable)
> 15 Supertucano*
> 
> 6 MALE UCAV + Possible Acquisition of home grown MALE UCAV
> 
> *6 CH4 UCAV
> Possible future acquisition of home grown Elang Hitam MALE UCAV*
> 
> View attachment 902777
> 
> View attachment 902784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InshaAllah at least 48 KF21/IFX after we can mass produce the plane in the country, 2028 forward


You need much bigger Air Force. At least 400 fighter jets 200 like F 16 BLOCK 72 or Rafale or EF and 200 like KFX. You don't have to go to war with anyone, but war between China and USA could lead you to becoming collateral damage. Seriously not interested in seeing thousands of Muslim brothers and sisters dying. So hopefully would see much bigger and stronger Indonesian and Malaysian armed forces really soon.



Areesh said:


> The way people are defending zina in this thread I would only accept their support if they send their baji too for zina with same enthusiasm
> 
> Baji paish karo warna chup raho. That is my message for all zina supporters


Agreed


----------



## itsanufy

jamahir said:


> Rational people don't interfere in the personal matters of their bajis. They don't come in a mob of brothers, uncles and cousins and throw the baji on the wall and strangle her to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with bajis ? Is it like the bhabhi-dewar songs from Bhojpuri films ?  Oh, I forgot, you don't like females.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the liberals who mob-molested and beat up that female TikToker in Lahore on Independence Day last year and stole her phone and jewelry on the side :
> 
> The lady who responded in Dawn, Maria Amin, and spoke about the depraved society, that depraved society is not the liberals but you Mr. Memon. You and the Areeshes.
> 
> @SQ8 had spoken a few days about an incident in Pakistan where there was a car crash on a highway and the woman in it who was seriously injured was pulled out and raped. The liberals would have helped her. It is the paindus enabled by you misogynist mullahs who raped her. Son understand your position before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> That is immaterial to my support of those humans who are natural-acting, sensitive, not obsessively snarky like you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Communist, a Muslim, a Human. I will comment of every matter related to life on Earth and matters in Nature's universe. National boundaries and passport control and visa are artificial and obsolete.
> 
> I am not like you "Har har Modi, ghar ghar Modi" chanters whose thinking is limited to Swarn Bharat. If you don't like to have your eyes offended by matters related to anything apart from India then don't come on the internet. Stay in your housing society and feed dogs, until people like me eliminate every dog in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamahir has to say that Indonesia government will impose tax even on the water that Indonesia's mullahs don't generate through their "piousness" but comes from the skies, the rivers and the seas. Indonesia government will arrange for the UkroNazi Zelensky to address Indonesian journalists and journalists and everyone will nod their head as to how Russia is ebeel. Indonesia government comes from the ideology which was ordered by NATO in 1965 to start genocide of Indonesian Communists, supporters and sympathizers and the number of killed is said to be up to three million ( one million less than what the Hindutvadis in India want about the Muslims) and this genocide was carried in 1965-66 with Western governments now never talking about it. Indonesia government will not provide free housing, free food, free electricity, free telecom, free healthcare, free education etc. But Indonesia government will now readily agree with hypocritical Indian Hindutvadi Langda Khan that a 15-year-old girl Indonesian flirting with Jamahir will have the girl flogged and Jamahir done chop-chop. And the girl will be flogged and jailed and not chop-choped because Indonesia government shouldn't appear to be not presentable in NATO meetings.
> 
> But about the current situation in Indonesia I will quote from the article quoted in my earlier post :
> 
> 16 for females isn't considered so-called underage. But Indonesia government will term it so soon to be more and more present in NATO meetings which have support of fake-feminists and of gays and of course priests who hate female agency always and call her a victim despite her own consent.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be "Let's send all the Meri Gaand Meri Marzi mullah bois into the company of Taliban" ?
> 
> And before anyone says I am being abusive I will point to last night when Mujahid Memon left a "Chup kar murtad gaandu" message on my profile to which I replied with "Look at the NATO-agent mullah ghey boi calling me a gaandu". But those two comments are now deleted somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. But in my profile picture I carry the real sabz which will be part of the surkh.


So you have opium of the people and a communist.


----------



## jamahir

itsanufy said:


> So you have opium of the people and a communist.



What ?


----------



## tower9

Indos said:


> Putting person in jail due to doing free sex is already been done in Indonesia. These person being put on jail using Anti P0rn Law that have already been imposed during SBY administration
> 
> View attachment 902802
> 
> 
> This Indonesian male singer has been put in jail for several years, but the female is not put in jail


So you think this is normal? Boyfriends and girlfriends can’t have sex with one another? You just wait until you are married and you have one sexual partner? You’re supposed to govern a country of 250 million with hundreds of cultures this way? Sorry but this is insane.


----------



## Indos

tower9 said:


> So you think this is normal? Boyfriends and girlfriends can’t have sex with one another? You just wait until you are married and you have one sexual partner? You’re supposed to govern a country of 250 million with hundreds of cultures this way? Sorry but this is insane.



Correct, that is the mentality of majority of Indonesian, I would say around 98 % (Muslim and Christian/Catholic/Hindu/Budish) will likely think like that. In Indonesia, the term used for that is "kumpul kebo" or in rough interpretation it means animal sex activity as kebo in here means cow. 

I would give you another example to examine our society. Unlike in US or European countries where the society is split over abortion, in Indonesia it is pretty much large majority of people condemn abortion, abortion is only allowed in Indonesia for the life safety of the mother (medical situation). 

You will put in jail as well here in Indonesia if you do abortion in here, and the doctor will be put into jail as well, even the hospital or medical center who did that can be criminalized as well if the management show there is connection between the abortion activity and the management of the hospital/medical center.

Unlike in Western society, we are rejecting LGBT as well here but we dont criminalize them though, but the LGBT idea is rejected in here completely. I mean the idea.

US LGBTQI+ Special Envoy Cancels Indonesia Visit​​
3 December 2022 00:08 WIB​
As previously reported, the United States Department of State announced that Jessica Stern initially planned to visit Indonesia in early December with visits to other ASEAN countries in Vietnam and the Philippines too.

However, Stern's visit was strongly rejected by one of Indonesia’s Muslim organizations Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI). Tempo also asked the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry regarding this issue and was answered with an analogy implying cultural differences.









US LGBTQI+ Special Envoy Cancels Indonesia Visit


US Special Envoy to Advance the Human Rights of LGBTQI+ Jessica Stern has canceled her visit to Indonesia. MUI previously rejected this plan.




en.tempo.co





Some institution do criminalize them

Two Indonesian soldiers get seven months’ jail for gay sex​















Two Indonesian soldiers get seven months’ jail for gay sex


At least 15 members of Indonesia’s military or police have been sacked or taken to court for having same-sex relations. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Indos said:


> Correct, that is the mentality of majority of Indonesian, I would say around 98 % (Muslim and Christian/Catholic/Hindu/Budish) will likely think like that. In Indonesia, the term used for that is "kumpul kebo" or in rough interpretation it means animal sex activity as kebo in here means cow.
> 
> I would give you another example to examine our society. Unlike in US or European countries where the society is split over abortion, in Indonesia it is pretty much large majority of people condemn abortion, abortion is only allowed in Indonesia for the life safety of the mother (medical situation).
> 
> You will put in jail as well here in Indonesia if you do abortion in here, and the doctor will be put into jail as well, even the hospital or medical center who did that can be criminalized as well if the management show there is connection between the abortion activity and the management of the hospital/medical center.
> 
> Unlike in Western society, we are rejecting LGBT as well here but we dont criminalize them though, but the LGBT idea is rejected in here completely. I mean the idea.
> 
> US LGBTQI+ Special Envoy Cancels Indonesia Visit​​
> 3 December 2022 00:08 WIB​
> As previously reported, the United States Department of State announced that Jessica Stern initially planned to visit Indonesia in early December with visits to other ASEAN countries in Vietnam and the Philippines too.
> 
> However, Stern's visit was strongly rejected by one of Indonesia’s Muslim organizations Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI). Tempo also asked the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Ministry regarding this issue and was answered with an analogy implying cultural differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US LGBTQI+ Special Envoy Cancels Indonesia Visit
> 
> 
> US Special Envoy to Advance the Human Rights of LGBTQI+ Jessica Stern has canceled her visit to Indonesia. MUI previously rejected this plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.tempo.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some institution do criminalize them
> 
> Two Indonesian soldiers get seven months’ jail for gay sex​
> View attachment 902904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Indonesian soldiers get seven months’ jail for gay sex
> 
> 
> At least 15 members of Indonesia’s military or police have been sacked or taken to court for having same-sex relations. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com




I don’t really believe that 98% of Indonesians are against pre marital sex, otherwise prostitution wouldn’t exist. I am sure that a lot of young people are dating and having sex. They may give culturally acceptable responses in opinion polls however. 

Also there is a huge difference between having cultural norms and actually criminalizing pre marital sex which is very normal. To criminalize it is insane. It just involves the government into the personal lives of individuals which doesn’t ever turn out well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

tower9 said:


> I don’t really believe that 98% of Indonesians are against pre marital sex, otherwise prostitution wouldn’t exist. I am sure that a lot of young people are dating and having sex. They may give culturally acceptable responses in opinion polls however.
> 
> Also there is a huge difference between having cultural norms and actually criminalizing pre marital sex which is very normal. To criminalize it is insane. It just involves the government into the personal lives of individuals which doesn’t ever turn out well.



2 % of 270 million people is 5.4 million people, that is huge 

-----------------------------------------------

This is latest survey but only related to Muslims

Muslim piety in Southeast Asia mirrors increased religious traditionalism in the Middle East​





September 29, 2022
By
Dr. James M. Dorsey

Eighty-four per cent of the respondents in Malaysia and Indonesia said they prayed five times daily. Thirty-three per cent described themselves as more observant than their parents, 45 per cent said they were just as observant as their parents, and 21 per cent stated that they were less observant.

Religion’s increasing importance stroked with the polling in the Middle East where 41 per cent of 3,400 young Arabs in 17 Arab countries aged 18 to 24 said religion was the most important element of their identity, with nationality, family and/or tribe, Arab heritage, and gender lagging far behind. That is 7 per cent more than those surveyed a year earlier.









Muslim piety in Southeast Asia mirrors increased religious traditionalism in the Middle East


In a mirror image of recent polling in the Middle East, a just-published survey of Muslims in Southeast Asia suggests Islam’s central role in people’s daily lives and choices. The survey was published days after former Indonesian minister of social affairs Habib Salim Segaf Al-Jufri was named...




moderndiplomacy.eu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Zarvan said:


> Agreed



Years ago you also agreed, vociferously, to Lal Masjid crooks covering with paint the female models on street hoardings in Islamabad. On that thread some rational people called you a TTP propagandist. Since that thread I have improved my way of writing and way of questioning and dialogue but you, years later now towards the end of 2022 you are the same.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

@tower9 Thanks but no thanks. We do not want your freedom and liberty









France set to ban incest for the first time since 1791 | The Express Tribune


Incest is legal in France for those over 18, but the government is planning to criminalise the practice




tribune.com.pk













Incest in France: new report does not call for full ban


The government has been advised, however, to pass a law introducing the automatic removal of parental authority from parents committing incest




www.connexionfrance.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Mujahid Memon said:


> @tower9 Thanks but no thanks. We do not want your freedom and liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France set to ban incest for the first time since 1791 | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Incest is legal in France for those over 18, but the government is planning to criminalise the practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incest in France: new report does not call for full ban
> 
> 
> The government has been advised, however, to pass a law introducing the automatic removal of parental authority from parents committing incest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.connexionfrance.com


What does France banning incest have to do with what I am talking about?


----------



## itsanufy

jamahir said:


> What ?


See what mr Mrax has said about religion


----------



## villageidiot

Maula Jatt said:


> More government's mess around with people's personal lives more issues it creates for society at large
> On face value all of it looks good, no one wants people to cheat in a relationship
> 
> But prison time for it is crossing the lines of individual rights and freedoms
> 
> But their country Thier rules


bro, I almost always tend to agree with you, (which is why this is a real shocker), but legalizing zina? There is literally a prescribed punishment for that. It's not even some superficial taliban stuff like whether or not one has a bread. 

In other words, how would you feel if fornication was decriminalized in Pakistan? Remember, you are not just saying the government shouldn't be involved in private lives of citizens, you are also saying fornication isn't bad.



tower9 said:


> What does France banning incest have to do with what I am talking about?


probably that every society has lines that it has to draw? 

Like, going to the whole _freedom of choice_ bullshit, why isn't incest between two consenting adults allowed?
Why isn't all of western europe nudist by now? Why do they force people to wear clothes if they say muslim women are forced to wear hijab?

Hijab is a article of clothing and so are bikinis. Why force women to wear bikinis at the beaches. Why not give them the choice?



Indos said:


> Oya, I forgot, we of course already criminalizing having sex with underage person. The punishment will be hard if the victims are underage women. Recent case is the men get *death penalty*


Sorry, that made me laugh. That's kinda expected from every society, no?


----------



## hussain0216

tower9 said:


> So you think this is normal? Boyfriends and girlfriends can’t have sex with one another? You just wait until you are married and you have one sexual partner? You’re supposed to govern a country of 250 million with hundreds of cultures this way? Sorry but this is insane.



Premarital sex gives women nothing

Feminist ideology has convinced women it's in their interest to act like men, the likelihood of them marrying the person they have sex with us very low


So all they are doing is debasing themselves, 

Science proves that when virgins have sex the release of hormones including oxytocin aid in a bonding experience, where the partners are more likely to remain together for the rest of their lives



All we do with this debauchery is breakdown marriages and effect men, women and children negatively



Muslims need To do better then this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

tower9 said:


> What does France banning incest have to do with what I am talking about?


You can sleep with your sister if you want. We don't want it in our lands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Very good. Go Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH It has become Indonesian positive Law Today











As I have predicted, the demonstrator will not likely exceed 100 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

More on what happened in parliament building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Minister of Law and Human Rights Yasonna Laoly (right), receives the new criminal code report from Bambang Wuryanto, head of the parliamentary commission overseeing the revision, during a parliamentary plenary meeting in Jakarta, Indonesia, on Dec 6, 2022. - Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

100% support this type of law. Well done to Indonesia. Sick of the feminists running the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

